

Alice.com in closed beta - timf
http://www.alice.com/

======
hotpockets
I was thinking of doing this about a couple years ago. The advantage for an
independent company is you have more product and cost flexibility, thus
getting your subscribers better deals. Also amazon's version is unflexible
with the time periods which can cause problems. Fine tuning the delivery
periods would be advantageous.

However, anyone I mentioned it to (all males, one female incidentally) thought
it was silly.

I still think it has potential though.

------
theklub
I could see this appealing to women and mothers more than Amazon. I think it's
a good idea but it's probably no different than the Amazon S&S. It's all about
the branding and setup here.

~~~
timf
It's hard to tell without more information. On their blog it was directly
asked what the difference was and the response is "I hope you see the enhanced
value in what we’ve come up with at Alice." [1]

If they are trying to simply win a branding war with Amazon... yikes.

\--

[1] - [http://flywheelblog.com/2008/11/the-3-advantages-of-a-
start-...](http://flywheelblog.com/2008/11/the-3-advantages-of-a-start-
up/#comment-149)

~~~
ryanmahoski
That blog is sometimes a revealing read. Evidently they offered +$200k for the
dot-com name of a small, mythical, woodland creature. They also: budget
$15-20k for patent filings, defend Jellyfish's use of PR firms, detail
Alice.com's pre-launch strategy, explain why they see every employee as an
animal, and reveal why they'll never hire anyone from Michigan State.

------
mpfefferle
Is this web van 2.0?

~~~
dotcoma
or kozmo.com ;)

------
pclark
what is this?

~~~
timf
It is like Amazon Subscribe & Save [1] (actually, I don't know how it is any
different yet...). My family uses Amazon S&S and so I am curious about it.

Started by the jellyfish.com people, they got some $4m funding recently
(Jellyfish was sold and morphed into Microsoft's Live Search cashback
program).

\--

[1] - [http://www.amazon.com/gp/subscribe-and-
save/details/index.ht...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/subscribe-and-
save/details/index.html)

